# Question on United States Constitution



## Sam (Oct 21, 2010)

In the event that the President of the United States is unable to discharge his duties because of death, removal from office, or a situation where he may be coerced to use his powers, members of his Cabinet can vote to invoke the 25th Amendment and bestow power temporarily to the Vice-President.

However, in my current story, terrorists have laid siege to the White House and have as hostages the President, Vice-President, and Defence Secretary -- the three highest-ranking members of the Presidential line of succession. In such a case, who controls the country?  The Joint Chiefs? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 21, 2010)

That's called the "line of succession"-- United States presidential line of succession - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sam (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, Scarlett, but I already have that.  There's some dispute as to who -- because of the attack and the fact that the White House, even though it technically belongs to the Secret Service, is a federal building and falls under federal jurisdiction -- calls the shots. Surely it can't be the Speaker of the House?


----------



## ppsage (Oct 21, 2010)

It's Alexander Haig. He's always the fall back.


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 21, 2010)

This is actually really interesting: Presidential Succession


----------



## garza (Oct 21, 2010)

Politically the Speaker of the House. On the ground, in real terms, it would almost have to be the Joint Chiefs.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 21, 2010)

Sam, why not use your imagination and make it really interesting?

Why not have another little-known amendment - wait a bit, not necessarily even an amendment, just a little-known clause hidden away in the original - where in certain situations, any descendant of an original nominee can be called on to step in and run the country?

You could finish up with some nondescript adviser to chicken farmers, presently living in some Central American banana republic, dragged in to run the Yew Ess of Ay.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it's Jay Leno, then David Letterman, then Conan O'Brien.


----------



## garza (Oct 22, 2010)

xO - I'll have you know Belize is not a republic but a parliamentary democracy on the Westminster model. 

Otherwise, I kind of like the idea.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 22, 2010)

Who mentioned Belize? :scratch: I was thinking Puerto Rico.


----------



## garza (Oct 22, 2010)

Puerto Rico is not in Central America. Missed school the day they taught geography, did we?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 22, 2010)

Funny you should say that. My good lady often remarks at my abysmal iggerance, saying, 'Didn't they teach you _anything _at that posh school you went to?' My reply invariably is, 'I must have been away that day.'


----------



## garza (Oct 22, 2010)

You see if you had gone to school with the rest of us in the masses you'd know that there's only one g in 'igerance'.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 22, 2010)

Back up 4 posts. I meant Costa Rica. It's all these Ricos and Ricas; they all sound the same. I fell foul of Olly the same way, saying Chichester was in East Sussex when I meant Colchester. Or was it the other way around?


----------



## garza (Oct 22, 2010)

And in debate you said Berkshire when you should have said Hampshire. Are these the kinds of problems I will face when _I_ get old?


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 22, 2010)

Sam must be enjoying this thread.


----------



## garza (Oct 22, 2010)

Sam's getting ready to kick us both out. We'd better hush.


----------

